# Favorite Small Game Animal



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

Grouse with squirrel a close second


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

Definately bunnies but, if I could find any pheasants around, I might have to change my answer.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Grouse, no question about it. There was a time in my life that grouse hunting was my favorite outdoor thing period! These days I don't have the time to stay up on it, and I don't seem to flush many birds.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Bunnies and Beagles, it is winter in Michigan. Gonna throw in a few Dutch oven cookouts for lunch. Cant wait for snow.


----------



## BEN STEWART (Jan 16, 2009)

Love the **** hunting.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Gonna have to say squirrels were my favorite as a kid. And now that I have added about 30 more years to those first few memories I would say Grouse are way up there too.

I can remember chasing those critters all day long from the time I had my first Crossman pellet gun all the way up to yesterday with my .22.....still as much fun now as it was when I was 9 years old.

My Brittany is now 9 years old and still likes to run as if he were a pup. Something about a greasy breakfast waiting for the sun to come to start drying up the dew on the ferns in a poplar stand that is all gold and smellin just perfect.

Plus you can still pop a nice littl bushytail ifin ya come across one.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Grouse, squirrel, rabbits in that order.


----------



## youngslayer (Oct 27, 2008)

i like poping ***** and squirrels.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, beagles and rabbits......wish the pheasants were as plentiful as back in the day.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I have to say tree rats with a .22 or a .410.


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

Chasing squirrels behind my Blackmouth curs. Love that sport


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Wabbits! There is something magical about a hound opening up on a hot one. Pure magic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Tough to beat bunnies with hounds. Just seems like the thing to be doing in the middle of winter in Michigan. My son and daughter love tree rats so we've been doing a lot of that lately.


----------



## apprentice (Dec 27, 2003)

My favoite is squirrels with my RT, next bunnies with either hawk.
Sue


----------



## cammando b (Sep 6, 2010)

Squirrels with my bow! Also love the sound of a beagle circleing a bunny! Its a toss up.


----------



## greenhornet47 (Nov 6, 2010)

Bushytails with rabbits and grouse following up. Pheasants used to be a favorite but they seem to be far and few between now.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I would also have to say them shy woods squirrels, in stealth mode with the .22 Mag going for the head shots...(sniper)


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Squirrels are like little deer. I usually save them for after the deer season using my 22...also like calling them tree chickens.


----------

